
The world is mutable (and consequences for system design) - zdw
https://utcc.utoronto.ca/~cks/space/blog/tech/RealWorldIsMutable
======
neetodavid
I don't see how the threats (a court telling you to stop) are different for a
compiled language vs a jit language

